# GREAT hair day!



## sarahbeth564 (Jan 23, 2007)

So I was never able to get my hair to curl the way I wanted to.  Then one day...it just worked!  Oh, and I dyed it.  

Before the dye job





After it was dyed




And now...my natural hair




And my favorite new curls!









Yay for good hair days!


----------



## Holly (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow I love your new dye job! And the curls are way cute


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 23, 2007)

So pretty!  How do you get your curls to look like that?  Is it natural.  Please say no, I want to do that with my hair!!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2007)

great dye job! and cuuute curls! what did you do them with?


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Jan 24, 2007)

wooowwwwwwwwww
i love how yur hi-lights seriously stand out in yur CURLLSSS...
yur so lucky you hav natural curlsssss...
anyways..I LOVE YOUR HAIRRRR


----------



## n_c (Jan 24, 2007)

Please do tell us how you create those curls.


----------



## user79 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes I want to know too. Looks like hot rollers.


----------



## Bee (Jan 24, 2007)

I used to get a similar result some time ago using a Dove cream that sells in Brazil. I would put some on my hand and sort of squeeze the hair downside up,  but that was back when I had crazy frizzy hair, so if you're a lucky girl that has good hair, that might not work very well for you. The curls, when the cream dried, would feel a little hard, cause of the amount of cream, so I would sort of shake the roots of the hair, so the curls would loosen up a little. 
If you only knew the miracles that would do for my (terrible) hair. It doesn't look as perfect as Sarahbeth's hair, but it sure looked good much, much, much better than any other 1 minute procedure for hair curling I would do.
I'll try to find some photos in my archives.





Here's how it would look, after a few hours, a nap and nothing to bring down those frizzies


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 24, 2007)

Looks Amazing!


----------



## faifai (Jan 24, 2007)

I love the curls! I can never get my hair to do that right after I curl it, it always gets really tight spiral curls that make me look like a poodle. I always have to curl it the day before, sleep on it, and then it'll look good. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 24, 2007)

very pretty! i love the highlights


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 4, 2007)

wow! those highlights really made a difference! its soo pretty!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 4, 2007)

your hair looks gorgeous.


----------



## fatally_yours (Feb 5, 2007)

Your hair looks gorgeous and you are super pretty!

Also, how do you get your hair to have so much volume when it is straight? I try for volume, and sadly, it never works.


----------



## MKJoy (Feb 10, 2007)

I LOVE YOUR HAIR!  If only I could get mine to do that - that's exactly the look I keep trying to go for!


----------



## kimb (Feb 13, 2007)

pretty pretty!!!!


----------

